# Who else grows carnivorous plants?



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a small collection of carnivorous plants. I have 6 Big Mouth Venus fly traps, a pot of Drosera spatulata 'Frasier Island', and 2 small to medium sized Nepenthes sanguinea. I grow all of these with my orchids under T5 lights. I was surprised that the vft's did so well. I may get pictures up soon. What kinds of cp's do you guys grow? What is your favorite cp? My favorites are Nepenthes, especially Nepenthes rajah and sanguinea.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 5, 2012)

i did..they got really big (i mean... HUGE) and then died


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 5, 2012)

I wonder if it was because they were at the end of their lifespan. Usually I don't think of plants dieing of old age but it's possible and I guess it happens.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 5, 2012)

that's what i was thinking..might be that they couldn't assimilate minerals from their bug kills anymore


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 5, 2012)

I keep my carnivorous plants outdoors.....a fe Sarracenia's in my Cutchogue bog garden, and mpore Sarracenia's, along with a big venus flytrap, here in Queens. Most of my Sarracenia's are varieties of leucophylla, but I also have alata and flava..


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 5, 2012)

Ooh, I love Sarrecenia leucophylla. Has such nice pretty pitchers.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 6, 2012)

Got to mention it, I was supposed to set up a full website for him, and I fell behind on the project. (I'm behind on updating my website also) what you will see is the 'under construction' website. But I know a guy here in Chicago. Tom Heller. I store my 'too tall for the light garden' plants at his greenhouse in the winter. He has a few pages linked through my website. 

The java script on the website will assemble Tom Heller's email address when clicked. 

He has at least 150+ different cultivars of Sarracenias, something in excess of 300 different cultivars of Nepenthes, and a fair number of others like the Sundews and Flytraps. He also has a few Paphs too.

His Nepenthes collection is noted for having many highly colored forms of the species and hybrids, some of the normally green hybrids in his collection are just vivid with color. He has been collecting them for over 30 years. 

Check some of his stuff out. Look at the photo galleries too.
http://www.iosoc.com/forward-2/Tom Heller Sales Page.htm

owned by Tom Heller
Sarracenia (alata x flava var maxima)






Nepenthes (maxima x truncata)


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2012)

Don't forget Forrest (fbrem) in Memphis TN with his outdoor carnivorous plant bog


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 6, 2012)

Leo Schordje said:


> owned by Tom Heller
> Sarracenia (alata x flava var maxima)



OMG!!!!!:drool::drool:


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 6, 2012)

As of now, I have a Heliamphora minor, 2x Nepenthes veitchii 'K', Sarracenia minor and Drosera rotundifolia.

I was a huge CP addict (mainly Sarracenia and Nepenthes) till orchids came into picture!


----------



## Clark (Nov 6, 2012)

Small collection of Sarracenia here.
Interesting what one can find under the hoods.


----------

